# Everyone Admit



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

1. Do your tiels only know the basic tricks step up etc
2. Do you train your tiels everyday
3. Do you just sit around with your tiels and have fun with them.

The reason im asking these questions is because I normally see all you guys having fun with your tiels while im always training Rocko and never actually getting to sit with him much. Is it ok for me to take a break from training and relax or will he start to forget everything I teached him.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I never teach tricks, but they do know basic step up commands. I just sold one a little while back that could talk, he would say things like "what is it?" or "good morning". But this is just from me saying those things to him constantly. I lounge around and play video games or watch tv giving them attention on and off. If I am awake, usually they're out unless there's something boiling on the stove or something in the oven.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Darkel777 said:


> I never teach tricks, but they do know basic step up commands. I just sold one a little while back that could talk, he would say things like "what is it?" or "good morning". But this is just from me saying those things to him constantly. I lounge around and play video games or watch tv giving them attention on and off. If I am awake, usually they're out unless there's something boiling on the stove or something in the oven.


I would like to do that but I also like to teach tricks but im afraid he might forget tricks if I take a break


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

With one it is more difficult, because you are their main source of attention.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Darkel777 said:


> With one it is more difficult, because you are their main source of attention.


Do you think its too early for me to get another


----------



## onyx (Oct 1, 2014)

All the tricks and commands Spooky knows he learned just from interacting with me and my fiance. He steps up and down, flies over when called (though he's not so great at landing on my arm; he often lands on my head but I think he's just being a jerk), and he kisses me when I ask.  He also makes babbling kissy noises at any object or person he likes. And he goes on fake yawning marathons when he wants attention. He learned that one the first day I had him home, because he yawned and I made a huge deal out of it because I thought it was cute.

And he's so talkative. Like, I think he's broken. His whistles are terrible and he's tone-deaf, judging by the way he thinks the Imperial March is supposed to sound like :lol: and he's failed at repeating any other song I try to sing to him, hahah! But he talks up a storm:

Hi, hello, hey, spooky, spooky bird, pretty bird, good bird, how are you, I love you, how ya doing (which he always beatboxes for some reason...), come here... and he has a hilarious laugh. 

The best is when I ask him to do something, or scold him, and ignores the command but looks right at me and says, "Good biiiiird". Um, no Spooky, NOT good bird! 

I've never intentionally trained him, though I might down the road if only to get him harness trained. From how much he picks up on his own, he seems like he's learn anything I tried to train pretty fast.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

1. Yes
2. No
3. Yes


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Its never too early to get another, just introduce them gradually. Cage them separately, then after you're sure they get along cage them together.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

onyx said:


> All the tricks and commands Spooky knows he learned just from interacting with me and my fiance. He steps up and down, flies over when called (though he's not so great at landing on my arm; he often lands on my head but I think he's just being a jerk), and he kisses me when I ask.  He also makes babbling kissy noises at any object or person he likes. And he goes on fake yawning marathons when he wants attention. He learned that one the first day I had him home, because he yawned and I made a huge deal out of it because I thought it was cute.
> 
> And he's so talkative. Like, I think he's broken. His whistles are terrible and he's tone-deaf, judging by the way he thinks the Imperial March is supposed to sound like :lol: and he's failed at repeating any other song I try to sing to him, hahah! But he talks up a storm:
> 
> ...


How did you teach him to fly to you by just interacting with him


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Darkel777 said:


> Its never too early to get another, just introduce them gradually. Cage them separately, then after you're sure they get along cage them together.


I wouldnt want to cage them together and I wouldnt really want them to form a good bond what I meant by too early is because I would be afraid of Rocko becoming untame and then the two birds just going wild together.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tequilagirl said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. No
> 3. Yes


Do you think its essential for them to know tricks.


----------



## onyx (Oct 1, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> How did you teach him to fly to you by just interacting with him


I started by offering my hand a little bit away from him and asking him to "come here!", so that he'd have to hop over instead of stepping up. He picked up on "come here" pretty quickly, can't really remember how he went from hopping to my hand to flying to me when I stuck my hand out and said "come here". He's never been hand-shy though. He always steps up when a hand is offered to him, including strangers.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

onyx said:


> I started by offering my hand a little bit away from him and asking him to "come here!", so that he'd have to hop over instead of stepping up. He picked up on "come here" pretty quickly, can't really remember how he went from hopping to my hand to flying to me when I stuck my hand out and said "come here". He's never been hand-shy though. He always steps up when a hand is offered to him, including strangers.


I was teaching Rocko to fly to me when called earlier on today using the target stick and he flew to me hand when I was just a little bit away from him but the second time he just stood there.And he dosent always step up especially when hes outside he likes to run on the ground and sometimes hes scared of new people.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Do you think its essential for them to know tricks.


Not particularly, no.


----------



## onyx (Oct 1, 2014)

Well every bird is different. Spooky does seem to be more outgoing and assertive than most cockatiels, from what I've read on this forum. I've never had issues with him being shy or nervous, or had to take deliberate steps to tame or train him. Which seems to be highly unusual! So just keep being patient with Rocko. I'm sure he'll learn if you're consistent.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

onyx said:


> Well every bird is different. Spooky does seem to be more outgoing and assertive than most cockatiels, from what I've read on this forum. I've never had issues with him being shy or nervous, or had to take deliberate steps to tame or train him. Which seems to be highly unusual! So just keep being patient with Rocko. I'm sure he'll learn if you're consistent.


I will hes a fast learner too he learned wave in one day but I dont expect him to learn tricks in one day especially something like flight recall.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey is stubborn when it comes to stepping up. I don't force it, because he is fine with hands for everything else and I want to keep it that way. I feel he will either get there in his time, or he never will want to. I won't risk breaking his trust to train one thing.

I have never actively tried teaching a trick or phrase, but he picks up new phrases just from us talking to us. We do spend quite a bit of time having fun with him and talking to him.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> Joey is stubborn when it comes to stepping up. I don't force it, because he is fine with hands for everything else and I want to keep it that way. I feel he will either get there in his time, or he never will want to. I won't risk breaking his trust to train one thing.
> 
> I have never actively tried teaching a trick or phrase, but he picks up new phrases just from us talking to us. We do spend quite a bit of time having fun with him and talking to him.


Lol Rocko is very stubborn when it comes to stepping up too its mostly when hes in his cage.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't teach tricks at all. They know step up and Darla kinda understands what no means, and she gives kisses. But I didn't train her for any of it, she picked it up naturally. Buttercup has no idea of anything. I don't think they need to do tricks, I have no interest in it. They're my babies, they can do no tricks ever and I'll be fine with it as long as I get to hang out with them.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> I don't teach tricks at all. They know step up and Darla kinda understands what no means, and she gives kisses. But I didn't train her for any of it, she picked it up naturally. Buttercup has no idea of anything. I don't think they need to do tricks, I have no interest in it. They're my babies, they can do no tricks ever and I'll be fine with it as long as I get to hang out with them.


Well I suppose I'm a kid and I just like to teach tricks for fun but I think I need to spend actual time with him more play with him other than just training.when I had budgies I never even thought of training I just liked to hang out with them.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

1. Maxi knows plenty of good well behaved/tame behaviour as is expected of her. Such as she always steps up for me, in her cage and out and about -- I never taught her tricks I suppose.. just the basics required by a good tame birdy (step up, being calm if having to be held and so on). 

2. I don't actively train Maxi but she is interacted with everyday and is always rewarded for acting well behaved. ie she always gets a "good birdy" when she steps up, I would be very surprised if she refused to step up but she always gets positive reinforcement, I don't take her good manners for granted. 

3. Yes mostly.. Maxi is out every day, set up near me with some things (nutriberries, things to nibble, cushions to look behind..) but she's also fussed with/talked to and so on. 

I think it's okay to take a break from training Rocko. Just spend time with him and reinforce his good behaviour .. ie practise stepping up, or any of the tricks he's learned. Keep it informal and keep it fun and don't over do it.. let him chill and have fun too. He's only young too, he's got plenty of years. 

As for a second bird.. depends what sort of relationship you want with your bird(s). I've only ever had one and they are very dependent on their bonded person, by the sounds of it if you have two they aren't so reliant on you.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

1. Yes, actually just "step up" and "come here". She also seems to know "stop it!" whenever she is chewing on something she should not be.
2. I don't train on purpose, I just commonly use those everyday and Kiwi has a good memory. 
3. Yes!!!  I love hanging out with Kiwi. Of course when I hang out with her that long my clothes are ruined, only downside. Today I became a poop perch when Kiwi decided it would be fun to eat seeds and herb salad on my leg and only on my leg. She wouldn't eat otherwise. That poor pair of pants xD...


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

estypest said:


> 1. Maxi knows plenty of good well behaved/tame behaviour as is expected of her. Such as she always steps up for me, in her cage and out and about -- I never taught her tricks I suppose.. just the basics required by a good tame birdy (step up, being calm if having to be held and so on).
> 
> 2. I don't actively train Maxi but she is interacted with everyday and is always rewarded for acting well behaved. ie she always gets a "good birdy" when she steps up, I would be very surprised if she refused to step up but she always gets positive reinforcement, I don't take her good manners for granted.
> 
> ...


 Thanks you really helped me I wanna spend every moment with Rocko of fun rather than lose him and remember all we did was work and train.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Just enjoy him and don't worry about teaching him so many tricks. Bonding, sharing food (bird safe, of course), watching a movie together, petting etc. is all great for bonding with your bird. Sure, a trick here and there, but what he will cherish the most is your simple love and affection.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

eduardo said:


> Just enjoy him and don't worry about teaching him so many tricks. Bonding, sharing food (bird safe, of course), watching a movie together, petting etc. is all great for bonding with your bird. Sure, a trick here and there, but what he will cherish the most is your simple love and affection.


Thanks I was already planning on watching a Movie with him tommorow do you know the Movie Paulie with the conure in it my budgie loved that movie I hope Rocko likes it


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

You're welcome, sometimes your bird is more than happy just to be sat with you (maybe with the odd treat to nibble  )


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

estypest said:


> You're welcome, sometimes your bird is more than happy just to be sat with you (maybe with the odd treat to nibble  )


Today was the first time ever he kept following me to scratch his head and if I didnt he would give me a little nibble at my hand saying put that hand on my head lol.


----------

